# Privet from Russia! =)



## Dexort (Aug 29, 2018)

I want to say hello to members of this forum!
Let me introduce myself)

My name is Dmitry and I'm from Russia. I'm 21, and make music for 7 years now. BTW, I never appeared to a large audience (I'd say - to any audience besides my friends tho). And from now on - I desided to make small step for humanity, but big step for me - to introduce myself and my work to a public. I didn't know, where to start but have found that forum.

I hope, people from this comunity can help me to not drown in a sea of music production.

For some time, I worked on a game project, making music and sound design for it, but had to stop for reasons, independent of my control.

I'm making music in many genres (mostly electronic, but classical to).
As I've said, I barely uploaded some of my tracks and demos to the internet, but you still can listen to them on my soundcloud page _/dexort_ (link in my bio)

I hope, you will enjoy my work, and maybe even I can get some feedback on that.
Anyway, thank you and cheers! =D


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 29, 2018)

DabrO pozhAlovat'!


----------



## Leon Willett (Aug 29, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## imusic (Aug 29, 2018)

Welcome from my side ...

best, imusic


----------



## utopia (Aug 29, 2018)

Privet, kollega


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 29, 2018)

Greetings, comrade! I'm from Georgia, myself! But not _your _Georgia... the "Deliverance" Georgia. Good to have some real men joining the forums... too many soy-boys flirting about, lol!


----------

